# Washed and waxed....well, the sun was shining!



## DAS2 (Jan 6, 2008)

The sun was out this morning for what seems like the first time this wonderful brittish summer..... :? .
I thought it best to make the most of it so out came the bucket and micromit.

I currently use Dodo Juice Blue Velvet which I quite like using. The car has been clayed and polished recently so i skipped those parts....


















































I really need to invest in a p.c. to get rid of some of those darn swirls, however at the moment there are far more important things to blow my money on!!! :lol:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice m8, love the colour, like the audi sticker on the engine bar thing    not up withtech names of things, got a spare myself.....job for tomorrow :wink: (having the same wheels fitted to mine on saturday )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice what colour is that :?:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice what colour is that :?:


Denim blue surely :?:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks Ace!


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

xtremely clean.....makes my denim blue look like shite


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lovely job Das!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice what colour is that :?:


Green?....no yellow......maybe red, yes red :wink:


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

looking sweet, good effort


----------

